# Mixing Snails?



## Pandapop (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a small acrylic 6g planted tank (sold from Petco as the 'bookshelf aquarium'... even though it's much too small for a real bookshelf.) filled with tons of ramshorn snails, and a single purple-striped mystery snail.

I want to add more snails of different species, and gradually move up to a larger planted tank for them. One snail I know for sure NOT to add is the assassin snail, but what other species should I not mix into this group?

I'm not looking to breed weird mutt-snails, I just want more variety and color in there. I'm going to end up getting different colored mystery snails again, but do I have any other options?


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

assassin snails will kill your ramshorns. any snail smaller then they are they will try to eat it. there is a reason they are called assassin


----------



## Schwartzy61 (Jan 25, 2010)

I have no idea which snails you could breed with. Right now I have some wicked spiral looking snails in my 10 gallon. I also have some assassin snails in there right now also to regulate the population. Just make sure that when you transfer the snails to a planted tank..that they do not lay eggs. It is a nightmare.


----------



## melliebelly (Oct 10, 2011)

Sure, you have your poso rabbit snails (which come in lots of different colors), nerite snails ( you do wanna be carefull though because they are brackish water), turtle snails, malaysian trumpet snail (but they breed like wildfire) Giant ramshorn snail (actually part of the apple snail family) and my favorite the don king snail. I'm sure theres more.


----------

